# εν ζωή (δωρεά, δικαιοπραξία κτλ)



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2008)

Πώς θα το λέγαμε αυτό; Θεωρείτε ότι υπάρχει ένας παγιωμένος όρος ή ότι αποδίδουμε κατά περίπτωση;


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2008)

Εσείς που τα καταλαβαίνετε αυτά καλύτερα από εμένα, κάντε μια αρχή στο inter vivos.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2008)

Το έκανες το θαύμα σου!
Λοιπόν, το donation inter vivos έχει πάρα πολλά αποτελέσματα. 
Το δικαιοπραξία, που ψάχνω εγώ, και δεδομένου ότι το μεταφράζουμε legal act, δεν έχει τόσα πολλά. Θα συνεχίσω να ψάχνω και θα σας ενημερώσω.
Θαμπς απ (κλεψιμαίικο )!


----------



## NatCat (Sep 22, 2008)

+1 για inter vivos.

(Δεν βρίσκεις πολλά αποτελέσματα αναζητώντας "legal act inter vivos" γιατί η γενική έννοια της δικαιοπραξίας δεν υπάρχει στα δίκαια των αγγλόφωνων χωρών. Αυτοί μιλούν π.χ. για contract ή donation. )


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2008)

Αχά! Ώστε έτσι εξηγείται! Ευχαριστώ ομοίως :)


----------

